

A chilling step closer to secret police in Australia - synesso
http://www.theage.com.au/comment/a-chilling-step-closer-to-australian-secret-police-20150421-1mpgdk.html

======
daemin
I'd like to point out that it's only the ISPs that have to keep the data for 2
years. As soon as another agency has slurped it down it can keep it
indefinitely.

Realistically you would have the same effect if ISPs only had to keep it for a
month or a week, but that would lead people to ask other questions and to
shift focus on to the agencies accessing that data and how long they get to
keep it for.

